# IMS La Spaz baskets an update?



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I know a few have modded the IMS competition baskets to fit the sage.

Anyone care to update if it improved the coffee?

What about the IMS screens? considering what options there are for upgrades on the sage and whether these are worth more spending!


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

No opinion on this? What about the IMS shower screen?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I know @joey24dirt did this mod on his DTP should be able to shed some light.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I was meant to reply to this but it slipped my mind.

The baskets are worth getting for sure, but for me the screen wasn't really worth it.

The reason I liked the basket was for the straight sides. Also I could then get a tamper to fit perfectly.

The basket will need modifying but it's not that tricky with the right tools.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> I was meant to reply to this but it slipped my mind.
> 
> The baskets are worth getting for sure, but for me the screen wasn't really worth it.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Joey. 
I think I'll go for the basket. My only concern is the size as I have found the current double a little too large as with the Guatemalan SHB roast I do it's so dense it takes 14-21g to dose right in it! The IMS 14-16g would be what I'm after but it seems to measure larger?


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

I have the La Spaz ims basket depending on the grind I find 14-16g is about correct with touching the shower screen


----------

